# Erik Akkersdijk is now ranked #101 in 3x3 single



## Sajwo (Oct 24, 2015)

So that day has finally come  Erik after 7 years has just fell out of the top100. His 7.08 stood for 854 days, which was the longest standing 3x3 WR in history (except the 1982 one for the obvious reasons..). The man who kicked him out is Edward Lin with the result of 6.83 seconds.  How long will it be till top100 is sub6? What do you think guys?


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 24, 2015)

That's pretty crazy... also your signature is very appropriate.


----------



## EMI (Oct 24, 2015)

Sajwo said:


> Brandon Lin



* Edward Lin. You just shocked me a little 

Top 100 average sub 9 is incoming, too


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 24, 2015)

Poor him, he said to me he would dnf a 6 haha  A 5 is the only replacement for a 7.08


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 24, 2015)

Woah


Sajwo said:


> How long will it be till top100 is sub6? What do you think guys?


January 6th, 2018.


----------



## stoic (Oct 24, 2015)

Before my time, but it still casts a long shadow.


----------



## Wilhelm (Oct 24, 2015)

Good old times ~


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 24, 2015)

Some day ill get an official sub erik...... by then no one will care


----------



## WACWCA (Oct 25, 2015)

I cant even watch his YouTube videos anymore because of where he lives
its not available in the USA apparently


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 25, 2015)

Quite a few sub-7 singles yesterday, including:

6.05 Keaton Ellis
6.08 Michal Pleskowicz
6.33 Jonathan Hamstad (NR)
6.41 Michal Pleskowicz
6.50 Andrew Ricci
6.53 Michal Pleskowicz
6.83 Edward Lin
6.85 Andrew Ricci
6.88 Jonah Crosby
6.88 Michal Pleskowicz
6.99 Drew Brads


----------



## Iggy (Oct 25, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> Quite a few sub-7 singles yesterday, including:
> 
> 6.05 Keaton Ellis
> 6.33 Jonathan Hamstad (NR)
> ...



Woah, I didn't notice Keaton's 6.05


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 25, 2015)

CyanSandwich said:


> Woah
> 
> January 6th, 2018.



August 24th, 2017 :3


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 25, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Woah, I didn't notice Keaton's 6.05



Yeah I was there when it happened. It was really funny because the previous solve was a 7.08, which tied his pb, so he was really pissed he didn't beat it. Then he goes and gets the 6.05 and everybody exploded


----------



## G2013 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow... I feel old XD

When I started cubing, the 7.08 hadn't happened, and now it's not even in the top 100. Damn I feel really old XDD


----------



## DuffyEdge (Oct 25, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> August 24th, 2017 :3



That's a Thursday, I doubt it


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 25, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Yeah I was there when it happened. It was really funny because the previous solve was a 7.08, which tied his pb, so he was really pissed he didn't beat it. Then he goes and gets the 6.05 and everybody exploded



His previous PB was 7.03. He was really pissed because of the lock-up during the A perm.

But yeah, the 6.05 reaction was loud.


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 26, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> His previous PB was 7.03. He was really pissed because of the lock-up during the A perm.
> 
> But yeah, the 6.05 reaction was loud.



Okay, that makes sense. Knowing that, imagine if it was a 6, he might have gotten the sub-8 average 

On another note, you probably noticed your awesome 2nd round average pulled you above me by two places


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 26, 2015)

joshsailscga said:


> Okay, that makes sense. Knowing that, imagine if it was a 6, he might have gotten the sub-8 average
> 
> On another note, you probably noticed your awesome 2nd round average pulled you above me by two places



Thanks, apparently switching mains mid competition works! I think we both did rather worse that round than we do at home, and your first round average destroyed mine.


----------



## rj (Oct 26, 2015)

Wow, you did that too? I thought I was alone in the world!


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 26, 2015)

make that #102


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 26, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> make that #102



lol beat me to it


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 26, 2015)

EMI said:


> Sajwo said:
> 
> 
> > Brandon Lin
> ...



I'm flattered, though


----------



## nalralz (Oct 27, 2015)

Just 2 years back a low 7 was crazy!


----------



## pjk (Oct 27, 2015)

That is pretty amazing to think about. I really wonder why times are so much faster today, is it:
- more time to practice (many people are 10 years into the sport now)?
- better cubes? 
- more information (new algs/techniques)? 
- more competition pushing people to improve? 
- mindset driven by people knowing what's possible?

If I had to guess, I think it is the last one. Expectations and what people think is possible definitely influences outcomes. If people know something is possible they are more likely to accomplish it.


----------



## Toire-Dakku (Oct 28, 2015)

I guess that also explains why he keeps track of it.


----------

